# Kmix is not launched from kde5 panel.



## judd (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello, KMix does not open from the panel or console either:

```
$ kmix
QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-judd'
QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-judd'
```


```
# kmix
QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'
QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'
Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols speci
fied are supported and host-based authentication failed
org.kde.kmix: Mixer id was empty when creating DBUS path. Emergency code created the id= ""
org.kde.kmix: Mixer id was empty when creating DBUS path. Emergency code created the id= ""
org.kde.kmix: Mixer id was empty when creating DBUS path. Emergency code created the id= ""
org.kde.kmix: Mixer id was empty when creating DBUS path. Emergency code created the id= ""
org.kde.kmix: Mixer id was empty when creating DBUS path. Emergency code created the id= ""
org.kde.kmix: Mixer id was empty when creating DBUS path. Emergency code created the id= ""
org.kde.kmix: Mixer id was empty when creating DBUS path. Emergency code created the id= ""
org.kde.knotifications: env says KDE is running but SNI unavailable -- check KDE_FULL_SESSION and XDG_CURR
ENT_DESKTOP
org.kde.kmix: Could not get icon for "mixer-pc-speaker"
QKqueueFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: open: No such file or directory
```


$ uname -Ua
FreeBSD Arnet.com.ar 12.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC  amd64 1201000


Thanks in advance.


----------



## tuxador (Jun 17, 2020)

did you try to reinstall kmix?


----------



## judd (Jun 17, 2020)

tuxador said:


> did you try to reinstall kmix?



tuxador 
I just reinstalled it, no change

```
# pkg install kmix
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent versions of packages are already installed
```


----------



## tuxador (Jun 17, 2020)

sudo pkg install -f kmix


----------



## judd (Jun 17, 2020)

tuxador said:


> sudo pkg install -f kmix



It was reinstalled, but still nothing changed.


```
# pkg install -f kmix
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: gstreamer1-plugins-lame has a missing dependency: lame
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
kmix-19.12.3

Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1

1 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Fetching kmix-19.12.3.txz: 100% 1 MiB 137.8kB/s 00:08
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/1] Reinstalling kmix-19.12.3...
[1/1] Extracting kmix-19.12.3: 100%
```


----------



## George (Jun 17, 2020)

```
Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected
```
That doesn't sound right.

You can manually create XDG_RUNTIME_DIR environment variable. I think it needs the right permissions, too (700).


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 17, 2020)

If this env variable XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not set, s/th went wrong and it's not about KMix.
This is set by some of the various KDE start scripts.
To set it manually is not the right solution, because it does not fix the root cause of the issue.

Are hald(8) and _dbus_ enabled and running?
Please post your /boot/loader.conf{,.local} and /etc/rc.conf{,.local} here.  No attachment, insert as CODE.


----------



## judd (Jun 17, 2020)

Elazar 
mjollnir 

Thanks for responding, now well; I never set any environment variables, therefore no idea where to start ...

I try some of this link https://www.garron.me/es/cortos/visualiza-agrega-variables-entorno-freebsd.html



```
$ env
XCURSOR_PATH=/usr/local/share/icons::~/.icons:/usr/share/icons:/usr/share/pixmaps:/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons
KDE_SESSION_VERSION=5
LOGNAME=judd
PAGER=less
LANG=es_AR.US-ASCII
LC_TIME=es_AR.US-ASCII
LC_MEASUREMENT=es_AR.US-ASCII
COLORFGBG=0;15
XAUTHORITY=/home/judd/.Xauthority
KONSOLE_DBUS_WINDOW=/Windows/1
MAIL=/var/mail/judd
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/home/judd/bin
EDITOR=vi
ENV=/home/judd/.shrc
SESSION_MANAGER=local/Arnet.com.ar:/tmp/.ICE-unix/1485,inet6/Arnet.com.ar:60096,inet/Arnet.com.ar:64996
KDE_SESSION_UID=1001
DISPLAY=:0
PROFILEHOME=
PWD=/usr/home/judd
XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=KDE
TERM=xterm-256color
XCURSOR_THEME=Breeze_Snow
KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION=/Sessions/1
USER=judd
QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0
HOME=/home/judd
LC_COLLATE=es_AR.US-ASCII
WINDOWPATH=9
LC_NUMERIC=es_AR.US-ASCII
LC_MONETARY=es_AR.US-ASCII
SHELL=/bin/sh
LANGUAGE=es
COLORTERM=truecolor
WINDOWID=75497479
KDE_FULL_SESSION=true
XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/usr/local/etc/xdg:/etc/xdg:/usr/local/etc/xdg
KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=:1.70
SHELL_SESSION_ID=77b32cbcc4574006bdfa7dc83ea3361e
BLOCKSIZE=K
KONSOLE_VERSION=191203
$
```


```
# setenv
SHELL=/bin/csh
XCURSOR_PATH=/usr/local/share/icons::~/.icons:/usr/share/icons:/usr/share/pixmaps:/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons
KDE_SESSION_VERSION=5
LOGNAME=judd
PAGER=less
LANG=es_AR.US-ASCII
LC_TIME=es_AR.US-ASCII
LC_MEASUREMENT=es_AR.US-ASCII
COLORFGBG=0;15
XAUTHORITY=/home/judd/.Xauthority
KONSOLE_DBUS_WINDOW=/Windows/1
MAIL=/var/mail/judd
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
EDITOR=vi
ENV=/home/judd/.shrc
SESSION_MANAGER=local/Arnet.com.ar:/tmp/.ICE-unix/1485,inet6/Arnet.com.ar:60096,inet/Arnet.com.ar:64996
KDE_SESSION_UID=1001
DISPLAY=:0
PROFILEHOME=
PWD=/usr/home/judd
XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=KDE
TERM=xterm-256color
XCURSOR_THEME=Breeze_Snow
KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION=/Sessions/1
USER=judd
QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0
HOME=/root
LC_COLLATE=es_AR.US-ASCII
WINDOWPATH=9
LC_NUMERIC=es_AR.US-ASCII
LC_MONETARY=es_AR.US-ASCII
LANGUAGE=es
COLORTERM=truecolor
WINDOWID=75497479
KDE_FULL_SESSION=true
XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/usr/local/etc/xdg:/etc/xdg:/usr/local/etc/xdg
KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=:1.70
SHELL_SESSION_ID=77b32cbcc4574006bdfa7dc83ea3361e
BLOCKSIZE=K
KONSOLE_VERSION=191203
HOSTTYPE=FreeBSD
VENDOR=amd
OSTYPE=FreeBSD
MACHTYPE=x86_64
SHLVL=1
GROUP=wheel
HOST=Arnet.com.ar
```


----------



## judd (Jun 17, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Please post your /boot/loader.conf{,.local} and /etc/rc.conf{,.local} here. No attachment, insert as CODE.




```
cat /boot/loader.conf
vboxdrv_load="YES"
```


```
cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="Arnet.com.ar"
wlans_run0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
kld_list="nvidia-modeset"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 18, 2020)

Do you have installed FreeBSD in a VM or on real hardware?
Don't you have ZFS?
You do not need both ntpd and ntpdate.
For a desktop/laptop that is rebooted once a day, ntpdate is sufficient (for now).
Add to your /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf in the _ALIAS_ section:


```
message: "query '[%C/%n] %M'",
 rmessage: query -i "[%C/%n-%v] %M",
```
and go through `pkg message | less`.  Adjust the relevant settings in loader.conf, rc.conf, sysctl.conf and reboot.


----------



## judd (Jun 18, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Do you have installed FreeBSD in a VM or on real hardware?


 
Real hardware:

```
$ cat /etc/fstab
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
/dev/da0p2 / ufs rw 1 1
/dev/da0p3 none swap sw 0 0
$ df -hT
Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/da0p2 ufs 222G 17G 187G 8% /
devfs devfs 1.0K 1.0K 0B 100% /dev
$
```



mjollnir said:


> Don't you have ZFS?



UFS


```
# pkg message | less
[gnome/ORBit2]  
[devel/ORBit2]
[graphics/aalib] Always:
===> NOTICE:

The aalib port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/contributing/ports-contributing.html#maintain-port

[sysutils/accountsservice]
[devel/accountsservice]
[gnome/adwaita-icon-theme]
[x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme]
[kde-applications/akonadi] On install:
KDE Applications versions of Akonadi, KMail, and Kontact use large
messages on the local machine. The default size on FreeBSD is too
small, which causes local connection problems, and Akonadi-based
:
```



mjollnir said:


> Adjust the relevant settings in loader.conf, rc.conf, sysctl.conf and reboot.



I don't understand which element to adjust in the files that you tell me?


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 18, 2020)

Some ports need some system options to be adjusted, but this is not done automatically (intentionally & for good reason) - you have to do that yourself.
Since there is a reasonable chance that ports do not work well if these settings are not adjusted (espc. KDE), my suggestion was to read through the installation messages of all installed ports; that's what `pkg message|less` does (with the suggested additional alias).
E.g. the message of kde-applications/akonadi suggests you to set some sysctl(8) knobs. You do that on the running system with the suggested commands
`sysctl net.local.stream.recvspace=65536
sysctl net.local.stream.sendspace=65536`
and unfortunately what the message does not tell you, is that you very likely want to make that _permanent_ in /etc/sysctl.conf (only var=value) -- this is believed common basic knowledge, thus it is not written explicitely.  Now you know it, too.  There might as well be some settings concerning sound, and more related to KDE.
Some options can not be applied on the running system but only at boot time -- these go into /boot/loader.conf.  If you add s/th there, you have to reboot when you're done to apply these settings.
Even if this polishing task does not fix your issue with KMix, chances are your system runs _smoother_ afterwards.
Then you go step-by-step from the groud up:

install the FreeBSD docs: `pkg install {de,en}-freebsd-doc`. Adjust 'de' with some language nearest to your native tongue (there is no armenian traslation), or install the meta-package 'freebsd-doc-all' instead, or only the english version.
You can comfortably read the _FreeBSD Handbook_ in Konqueror.
The error messages you posted initially suggest there is s/th missing in your sddm(8) setup.  This happens e.g. when you use FuryBSD to install FreeBSD...
Unfortunately, KDE is very _linux'ish_ and many issues can be solved once & for all by `sysrc linux_enable=yes` and adding Linux FSs to your /etc/fstab:




```
none                    /proc                   procfs          rw                                              0       0
none                    /dev/fd                 fdescfs         rw,late                                         0       0
none                    /tmp                    tmpfs           rw,size=8G,nosuid,noexec,mode=1777,gid=0,uid=0  0       0
none                    /var/run                tmpfs           rw,size=2M,noexec,gid=0,uid=0                   0       0
linproc                 /compat/linux/proc      linprocfs       rw                                              0       0
linsys                  /compat/linux/sys       linsysfs        rw                                              0       0
tmpfs                   /compat/linux/dev/shm   tmpfs           rw,size=8G,noexec,mode=1777                     0       0
```
Adjust the values to the amount of RAM and swap your machine has.  E.g. a reasonable size for /tmp and /compat/linux/dev/shm is ~50% of RAM+swap (`swapinfo -h`). Make shure that the directories under /compat exist, if needed create them: `mkdir -p /compat/linux/{proc,sys,dev/shm}`


----------



## judd (Jun 18, 2020)

I appreciate your suggestions and time spent on this thread.

I am writing from my smartphone, since at this time and since yesterday afternoon, I have no inet signal.

My mother tongue is Spanish, not Armenian at all and with respect to FuryBSD this is not my case at all.

KMix in Kde does not work, but it does in Xfce, Mate and LXQt, when going through those desktops, after Kde.



My respects.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 18, 2020)

I added/edited my previous answer, please reload.  OK then its _es-freebsd-doc_.  The fact that KMix works in other GUI clearly shows: the root cause of the issue is s/th is missing in your system setup (which one is not clear).  If you want to play around and evaluate the different GUIs, ok.  Usually KDE runs well on FreeBSD, and traditionally it's the one w/ deepest overall integration between it's components.  Thus, the 1st choice for most people.  Doesn't mean other GUIs are bad, just their components are not as deeply tied together.
Be patient & Good Luck


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 24, 2020)

The FreeBSD Handbook is under /usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/
if you installed it (see previous postings).  You can comfortably read it with any browser.
Did you read through `pkg message|less` (scroll through with PgUP/PgDn or arrow-keys) and adjust the settings of your system?
_see previous posting: you need to add "message" as an alias to pkg(8)_
How do you start KDE?  Do you go through a login screen (e.g. x11/sddm)?
As I stated above, once all is configured correctly, XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is beeing set automagically by some of the KDE start scripts.


----------



## judd (Jun 25, 2020)

I am seeing it slowly, since I have health problems and after the death of my son, worse still, everything becomes more difficult ...

Very grateful for your time!
As soon as I get stuck, I'll post again.

My regards and we are reading!


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 25, 2020)

Read section 5.7.2 of the FreeBSD Handbook (Desktop Environments/KDE). I.e. either edit your user's .xinitrc or install (and configure) x11/sddm. Sorry, I can not estimate your level of intimacy to FreeBSD - you can use ee(1) to edit files on the console, but you wrote you can use other desktops (XfCE), then use a graphical editor.

Don't give in & be a like cat that catched a mouse   Good luck


----------



## a6h (Jun 25, 2020)

Try audio/dsbmixer temporarily. It should work on your system.


----------



## judd (Jun 25, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Read section 5.7.2 of the FreeBSD Handbook (Desktop Environments/KDE). I.e. either edit your user's .xinitrc or install (and configure) x11/sddm.



I had read and installed all those steps, very useful indeed.




mjollnir said:


> Sorry, I can not estimate your level of intimacy to FreeBSD - you can use ee(1) to edit files on the console, but you wrote you can use other desktops (XfCE), then use a graphical editor.



My degree of intimacy with FBSD grows higher every day. I like this system as much as where I come from Arch Linux (don't be mad ...  )
*ee* This editor is just great and I've been using it since I saw it on the forum when I signed up.



mjollnir said:


> Don't give in & be a like cat that catched a mouse   Good luck.



 I do not intend to give up, and I do not intend to give up now, I am about to catch the mouse and my pseudonym is cat 

By the way, I just installed a new FBSD with ZFS that I am writing about, it is much faster than UFS, although the latter is a rock, I get tired of using it and it does not break.
Also install and to avoid problems with xdg-user-dirs from this site https://www.freshports.org/devel/xdg-user-dirs/

# cd /usr/ports/devel/xdg-user-dirs/ && make install clean

Everything went well and now I find a ZFS fresh from the oven and it is going great.


```
root@power:/usr/home/judd # df -hT  
Filesystem          Type      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/ROOT/default zfs 221G 6,8G 215G 3% /
devfs devfs 1,0K 1,0K 0B 100% /dev
procfs procfs 4,0K 4,0K 0B 100% /proc
zroot/tmp zfs 215G 292K 215G 0% /tmp
zroot/var/log zfs 215G 280K 215G 0% /var/log
zroot/usr/home zfs 215G 143M 215G 0% /usr/home
zroot/var/tmp zfs 215G 88K 215G 0% /var/tmp
zroot/usr/src zfs 215G 704M 215G 0% /usr/src
zroot/var/audit zfs 215G 88K 215G 0% /var/audit
zroot zfs 215G 88K 215G 0% /zroot
zroot/var/mail zfs 215G 112K 215G 0% /var/mail
zroot/var/crash zfs 215G 88K 215G 0% /var/crash
zroot/usr/ports zfs 215G 715M 215G 0% /usr/ports
root@power:/usr/home/judd #
```









						ufetch-neofetch-fbsd
					

Image ufetch-neofetch-fbsd hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Freebsd distracts me a lot from my sad days and I feel very good here, in addition to the great documentation it has, as well as the people on the forum, like you who always gave me their help and time, which I greatly appreciate !!


----------

